# My 8 year old possible hypothyroid, advice pls



## miffy+4 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi

I haven't been on here for sometime :ashamed0001: 
Does anyone have any experience of a child with hypo?

We have a strong family history of underactive thyroid myself (14 years ago) my mum, her mum, her mum's mum, her brother, niece etc.

My youngest daugher who is 8 has been losing her hair for a few months now. I saw the dr with her initially who said it could be due to stress as she has dyslexia and is struggling in school. However the hair loss is continuing and I took her back and requested a thyroid test, as I had a period when my hair fell out in shedfulls- because I needed a medication increase! Anyway the test was done Monday and the surgery rang yesterday to say that she was borderline hypo 6.5 I think the reading was (will ask for copy) but they want to leave it a couple of months before retesting as it may well settle. My worry is the amount of hair that comes out daily and shouldn't her level be around 3.0 to be acceptable. Should I ask for a referral after the next test if the dr is reluctant to medicate, as surely it is best to deal with this in it's early stages than leave it to get worse. 
Thanks a very worried mum.
Amanda


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

miffy+4 said:


> Hi
> 
> I haven't been on here for sometime :ashamed0001:
> Does anyone have any experience of a child with hypo?
> ...


Hi Amanda!! Egads; if that was the TSH, that is high! Goodness!

Well, you know the drill...........................; these tests are important!

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

What a shame; please keep us in the loop here!


----------



## miffy+4 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well apparently it is only slightly borderline as the range for TSH is 0.35-5.50 Her T4 is 16.1 range 12.0 - 22.0 
We have never had any other tests than TSH / T4 once a year unless feeling under the weather and only see our gp no other drs.


----------

